# Fortaleza, Brazil - 3 million people in the Metro Area - World Cup 2014 host city



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Welcome to Fortaleza*











*Fortaleza* is the capital city of the Brazilian state of *Ceará*. The city has a population of *2.3 million* inhabitants, and the Greater Fortaleza Metropolitan Area has *3.4 million* inhabitants. 

Fortaleza will be one of the host cities of the *2014 FIFA World Cup* in Brazil. It is located in the Northeast of Brazil, just 400 kilometers south of the Equatorial Line, and has a tropical climate.











The state of Ceará has tens of beautiful beaches, with amazing mobile sand dunes (desert-like), warm waters and a constant and pleasant breeze (the perfect breeze for kitesurfing and windsurfing). Fortaleza is the "base" of those seeking to visit the beaches of the state, and is becoming a major touristic destination. 

But the State of Ceará has not only beaches, but other natural beauties too, like charming mountain ranges, suitable for eco-tourism, and great places in the hinterland for the practice of sports like Hang-gliding and Paragliding.

Fortaleza is a modern city with lots of modern buildings, and has a nice nightlife. The city is preparing itself to give a really great welcome to all the visitors coming to the World Cup in 2014.

Some pics:
































This is the project of the new *Convention Center* of Fortaleza, that's being built already:


















(the design was inspired by the sand dunes)




And this is the project of the future *oceanarium* of Fortaleza (Acquário Ceará), that will be one of the most modern oceanariums in the world:



















Here is a video of Acquário Ceará:






(The construction of Acquário Ceará is starting right now, and will be ready before the World Cup in 2014).




Talking about World Cup, this is the project of the new *Castelão* stadium, that's being reformed and modernized for 2014:













But lets stop talking about 2014 and see some more pics of Fortaleza today:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66362907&postcount=353


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Vila Galé Cumbuco* is a hotel on *Cumbuco*, a beautiful beach just 20 kilometers away from Fortaleza.

Some pics:



tomasegydio said:


> Fotos do *VILA GALÉ CUMBUCO*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

More pics of Fortaleza:



Alexpilsen said:


>


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

fantastic


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Downtown Fortaleza:*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712538









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712538









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712538









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712538



*Catholic cathedral:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

The districts of *Cocó *, * Papicu* and *Dunas*:



Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


>


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Fortaleza looks good :cheers:


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome city, one of my favorites in Brazil!

Took this last year


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Awesome shots!

Your second photo was taken in the same place of the single photo in the post nº 2 of this thread. In your photo, the touristic pier wasn't concluded yet, it was under construction. Now it's concluded.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks! I didn't know the pier was newly constructed. The shipwreck looks like it's been there a long time! :-D


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^ You're one lucky bastard Northsider  I hope you had fun... (Were there a lot of beautiful women lol or is that just a stereotype?)


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Northsider said:


> The shipwreck looks like it's been there a long time! :-D


The shipwreck is really there for a long time! It wasn't removed because some people think it is "charming"!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

ChitownCity said:


> (Were there a lot of beautiful women lol or is that just a stereotype?)


Beautiful women are not a difficult thing to find in Fortaleza!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

ChitownCity said:


> ^ You're one lucky bastard Northsider  I hope you had fun... (Were there a lot of beautiful women lol or is that just a stereotype?)


Fortaleza, hands down, has _the _most beautiful women I've seen anywhere! I love it there! I hope to visit again soon :banana:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ You're always welcome!

And yes, Fortaleza has lots of astonishing women, maybe because of the genetic variability of a multiracial and miscegenated city...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

The New Year celebration in Fortaleza, on *Praia de Iracema* beach, usually gather over one million people. Here are some photos of last year, showing the fireworks and the huge crowd spreading over the sand of Praia de Iracema:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49349789&postcount=3804









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49349789&postcount=3804









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49349789&postcount=3804









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49349789&postcount=3804


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ WOW that's a lot of people!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ And almost everyone dressing white, as the New Year tradition dictates...


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

That's great! I could have seen that from my hotel room


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Aerials...



Fortal said:


>


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Fortaleza by Alex Uchoa*


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy Cow!! it's gorgeous!!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

rio atrato said:


> *Fortaleza by Alex Uchoa*


_

Sadly, most of the pictures hosted at paraorkut.com aren't loaded in the threads at Skyscrapercity. The forumer who posts the pictures can see them, because they are in the browser's cache, but the others can't see anything. I'm not seeing the pics you have posted._


*EDIT* - Now I can see them! Very good photos! Forget what I said above. Alex Uchoa is a great photographer! More of his pics at http://www.pbase.com/alexuchoa/ceara

Beautiful!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Kameel02 said:


> Holy Cow!! it's gorgeous!!


Thank you! Algiers and Orans are great cities too, I like them a lot!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Street scene:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

A little bit of Fortaleza's nightlife, specially for those who like reggae: Fortaleza has a nightclub called the "*Reggae Club*", which has great live presentations of reggae as well as "sound systems" with the best selections of Jamaican vinyl discs.


Here's a night of "sound system" at Reggae Club:









And here are some nice live presentations at Reggae Club:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Quoting more photos of other forumers:




rwp said:


>


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531525


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564854


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564854


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

A bar and restaurant in Fortaleza at night:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiahelena/3816884947/


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## ninguem (Dec 5, 2010)

This is the* industrial district* of Maracanaú, in Metro Fortaleza, with tens of large factories:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

ninguem said:


> This is the* industrial district* of Maracanaú, in Metro Fortaleza, with tens of large factories:


Very interesting!

People don't usually give images in this forum of industrial areas. Too bad, as I like them!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

fortaleza tem um patrimônio histórico muito lindo! Alguém sabe se o dinheiro do turismo é investido em parte na manutenção destas maravilhas?

Very nice combination of city and beach!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

brazilteen said:


> I've been to Fortaleza once,it is really wonderful and has many nice and clean places,but at night at the fairs by the beach there are some poor people askig money and it is a really unconfortable thing,but if you don't liten to them and enjoy the fair and the beach view you won't find many problems....and you can't walk showing very expensive things if you do take care of them,it isn't so dangerous but if you aren't carefull u can be stolled it can happen in new york or paris too.
> I'm so sorry bout my english.


thanks for answer my question ! Fortaleza seems to be a pleasurable city!


----------



## Seu_Otacilio (Jan 8, 2011)

Kids love the natural pools formed during the low tide on the beach of *Praia do Futuro*, in Fortaleza:


----------



## Seu_Otacilio (Jan 8, 2011)

View of Fortaleza's skyline from the top of the sand dunes in *Sabiaguaba Beach*:


----------



## Seu_Otacilio (Jan 8, 2011)

For those who like to dive, the sea near the coast of Fortaleza has an excelent place for scuba diving. It's the state marine park of "*Pedra da Risca do Meio*", an enviromental protection area:





























Video:


----------



## Seu_Otacilio (Jan 8, 2011)

Views from the famous balconies of the apartments in Fortaleza's waterfront condos:


----------



## Seu_Otacilio (Jan 8, 2011)

Fortaleza from helicopter, incredible view:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

The works on the new Convention Center (ExpoCeara) are in an advanced stage:


----------



## Buruga (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice video...


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*1944 – THE TRAGEDY OF THE B-24*
By Rostand Medeiros

*EVENTS OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR IN FORTALEZA, BRAZIL *

No one disputes the importance of Natal in the context of Brazil’s participation in World War II. The existence of an intense traffic of transport planes and bombers, between the air bases on the island of Ascension, Dakar and Accra, was a contributing factor in the Allied victory in this conflict. In addition to support point for air, do not forget that Natal aircraft patrolling the Brazilian coast were destroyed and also some submarines.

But Natal was not just the only Brazilian city that participated in this effort by the Allied victory. Even to a limited extent, other cities also had air bases and helped Brazil in its war effort. Fortaleza, capital of Ceará state, was one of them.









The city of Fortaleza in 1937​
*The First Air Bases and the Americans arrived*

In this city the first airfield was the “Alto da Balança”, which became a point of support of the Brazilian National Air Mail planes.

The site was maintained by a unit of the Brazilian Army since September 21, 1936 and also served for the Brazilian and foreign airlines. In the history of the “Alto da Balança” Field, was stopping point for various foreign aviators who carried out air flights. One of these was the famous American aviatrix Amelia Mary Earhart, that landed in Fortaleza on June 4, 1937.

The researchers Augusto Oliveira and Ivonildo Lavor, authors of “The history of aviation in Ceara”, when the Americans were deploying their bases in the Northeast of Brazil, even before the Brazilian declaration of war against Germany and Italy, they decided that Fortress on the air base site would be built on old farm called “Sítio Pécy”, which became known as “Pici Field”, and construction has started in July 1941.

When the track was still in its final construction phase, it was opened prematurely when a B-17 landed, when lost in relation to its original route. According to the two authors of “The history of aviation in Ceará,” the big four-engine plane caused some panic in Fortaleza.

Also according to Augusto Oliveira and Ivonildo Lavor, with the growth of air traffic for Natal, and the fact landing strip in “Pici Field” had completed a limited size, the command of the USAAF in the region decided to build a second landing strip at Fortaleza.

The “Pici Field” was then under the responsibility of the U.S. Navy and the new site was given the name “Adjacent Field” and this was near the “Pici Field”.









Weapons being transported to Lockheed PV-1 Ventura U. S. Navy in “Pici Field”​

Inaugurated on December 10, 1943, “Adjacent Field” served a great purpose for five months until May 14, 1944, in order to vent the air traffic in Natal, the site was the starting point of large four-engine aircraft, most of them belonging to the 15th Air Force which had bases in southern Italy and moved non-stop directly to Dakar.
The American detachment that operated the base was known as 1155th Army Air Force Base AAFBU Unit – Fortaleza, which was part of the South Atlantic Division, all subordinate to ATC – Air Transport Command.

During this period the use of “Adjacent Field” was very intense. 1.778 crossings were made from this base. From May 15, 1944, this type of operation, received only passing airliners or some aircraft that had an emergency.

*Taking the “Land of the Sun”*

Yet despite this apparent limited use between 1942 and 1945, there was always the presence of U.S. military personnel in the city of Fortaleza. There was even a local branch of the USO.









The USO headquarters in Fortaleza, actually known as the notorious "Estoril Restaurant" in Iracema Beach. Source - Book "Ah Fortaleza!”, Gilmar Chaves, Patricia Veloso, Peregrina Capelo, organizers. Fortaleza: Terra da Luz Editora, 2006, pg. 62​

Its USO headquarters in Fortaleza was a sumptuous residence on the seaside on Iracema Beach. The old Fish Beach was a place still so little used by local people, where there were few vacation homes. The residence used by the Americans, a real palace, was built in 1920 by a wealthy city dweller who first called initially “Vila Morena”.
My friends in Fortaleza have commented, that information from their grandparents and parents who lived those days of North American presence in the city, it was thought that these foreign military headquarters USO was a nice place with an inviting breeze, a great swimming place in deliciously warm water under a blazing sun. And then enjoy delicious coconut water.









The U.S. military in a moment of relaxation​
Apart from exploring the nature seaside, the U.S. military took advantage of other good things of Ceará. They maintained cordial relations with the girls in town. These were traditional families, usually beautiful, elegant, educated and did not care for criticism of local society. Soon these young men were derisively dubbed the “Coca-Colas.” It is said that the name in a derogatory way, they appeared to have the privilege of drinking the famous American soft drink, which at the time, was only seen on the big screen. They probably drank Coca-Cola from “The Coca-Cola Company” plant in Natal.

*Memoirs *

Despite this positive climate, the passage of aircraft by the Northeast of Brazil toward Africa was not without its problems.

In archives of the United States Army Air Force – USAAF, there are three unpublished reports of accidents with aircraft B-24, “Adjacent Field” which has as its point of departure or arrival.

Manufactured by Consolidated Aircraft, the legendary B-24, known as the “Liberator,” was a strategic bomber, with ten machine guns 12.7 mm Browning M2 model defense. He airplane had a total weight of 29,500 kg, could take nearly six tons of high-explosive bombs, at a maximum speed of 470 km / h, at a maximum altitude of 8,500 meters, with a range of 6,000 kilometers. The crew usually consisted of 10 militaries. This was the model airplane seen more in Fortaleza during the busiest time of the aircraft toward Africa.

*The Problems with the B-24*

The first accident occurred in the region on January 22, 1944, when the B-24 registered with the numeral 42-100307, led by second lieutenant Henry A. Daum, around one o’clock in the afternoon amid heavy rain, crashed into a mountain 25 miles southwest of Fortaleza. All six people on board died.

Limited information and few details, the report of the destruction of the B-24 pilot by second lieutenant Daum shows that the accident probably occurred in the mountains between the towns of Caucaia and São Goncalo do Amarante.

The second accident occurred on the morning of February 8, 1944, when the B-24H, 41-29293 belonging to 758 Squadron, the 459th Bomb Group, commanded under the second lieutenant Daniel B. MacMillin, of Stephenville, Texas, left for Dakar, Senegal’s capital today.

At that time, according to the documentation, each plane that took off from Fortaleza was obliged to send a coded message, in periods of pre-determined time, for they knew they were flying and their position. In the first three hours the message arrived, then nothing. The B-24 and his ten crewmen were lost. The documents show that for ten days were accomplished visual search tasks, but never heard what happened to this aircraft, with the lieutenant Daum and his crew.

But the best documented case was the crash of a B-24 bomber in Fortaleza.

*The Tragedy of the B-24 of Lt. Brock *

At around midnight and fifty minutes on February 28, 1944, the B-24H, numeral 42-52645, commanded by second lieutenant William M. Brock Jr., took off toward Dakar, but due to problems in one of the engines, made a turn to land and fell.

The operations officer “Adjacent Field”, major Ernest E. Dryer prepared a brief report about the tragic fact.

Major was called shortly after one o’clock, where he was informed by the officer of the day on 1155th AAFBU who had a major fire southwest of the “Adjacent Field” and that a Brazilian had said that a plane had crashed.

For major Dryer this fire was too strong to be just a housing problem in any one local residence, and one of the planes to fly took off from the base site. But the fire covered a large area, the operations officer and a group of men did not even wait the return of the plane and left in car to investigate.

Upon arriving at the scene of the fire, major Dryer found that it actually was an accident with a B-24 model airplane, with the number 42-52645. At the site were already members of the police and fire department of the city of Fortaleza to keep the fire under control.

The operations officer, took command and sent a messenger back to base to inform the medical officer to bring ambulances and military police. Immediately work was started to report the details of the accident. They soon found that all ten crew members had died.

Airplane parts, broken bodies and personal belongings were scattered over a distance of 1000 feet. The body of one crew member was hanging from a tree. American guards were placed to guard the wreck and waited for the medical officer of the base to take over the charge of the bodies.
Checking the number of the plane with the boot record, it was discovered that one B-24 was the last to leave the base that night and crashed three minutes after takeoff.

The plane was so damaged that a check of the controls was not possible.
It was noted that the right wing had hit a tree and was broken. For this reason the path of the plane was close to the ground and had shifted about 90 degrees to the right. Then hit the ground, and was dragged in a straight line for about 1000 feet, disintegrating along the way.

Finally, the B-24 hit a tree, stopped in a ditch and exploded, throwing debris over a wide area. In the fall the aircraft destroyed an empty shack and an oil tank was thrown through the roof of another hut, but no one on the ground died.

The documentation by the main witness, the Brazilian, Laura Ramos Barreto, who lived about a mile away from the base, which today is probably in the neighborhood of Montese.

In her report delivered at the premises of the 1155th AAFBU, Laura said she always listened at night the planes taking off from “Adjacent Field” and heard that on this occasion an aircraft whose engines stopped suddenly near her residence. She was surprised, when looking at the plane she saw three explosions on the ground, followed by heavy fire.

To Major Ernest E. Dryer, examination of the propellers showed that at least three of the engines had operational capacity, but that could not be given a conclusive opinion, due to the extent of damage.

The investigations showed that the cause of the accident was a failure in one engine, which was certainly the most destroyed immediately after takeoff. Probably the pilot retracted the flaps at a very low altitude, thus making the B-24 fly too close to the ground, hitting a tree, tearing the plane’s right wing and causing the explosion.

The bodies were buried in Fortaleza and transferred to the United States in 1947.

They were part of the following crew of the B-24H, 42-52645;

-Second Lieutenant William M. Brock Jr., pilot
-Second Lieutenant Robert D. Wear, co-pilot
-Second Lieutenant James H. Beatty, navigator
-Second Lieutenant William D. Davies, bomber
-Sergeant Kelley L. Epley, flight engineer
-Sergeant Homer E. Hill, radio operator
-Sergeant William C. Ship, gunner
-Sergeant Thomas M. Bassett, gunner
-Sergeant Leo P. Desjardins, gunner
-Sergeant Jack Z. Roby, gunner

The participation of air bases in Brazil was not only restricted to Natal, these reports show that there are certainly many stories to be told.


SOURCE: http://tokdehistoria.wordpress.com/2011/07/04/1944-the-tragedy-of-the-b-24/


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

This video is cool:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Some photos of the recently opened *Jardim Japonês *(Japanese Garden), in Fortaleza. 

The Japanese Garden is located at Avenida Beira-Mar (Fortaleza's beachfront avenue), and was built as a tribute to the large Japanese diaspora in Brazil (the largest Japanese diaspora in the world).


Jardim Japones Fortaleza abril.2011 (48) por HERYCH XIMENES, no Flickr



Jardim Japones Fortaleza abril.2011 (62) por HERYCH XIMENES, no Flickr



Jardim Japonês - Fortaleza por Leo Henriques, no Flickr



Jardim Japonês - Beira Mar - Fortaleza por Leo Henriques, no Flickr










Source: http://www.frontstage.com.br/app/fo...erna,3258/inauguracao-do-jardim-japones.shtml










Source: http://www.frontstage.com.br/app/fo...erna,3258/inauguracao-do-jardim-japones.shtml










Source: http://www.frontstage.com.br/app/fo...erna,3258/inauguracao-do-jardim-japones.shtml










Source: http://www.frontstage.com.br/app/fo...erna,3258/inauguracao-do-jardim-japones.shtml










Source: http://www.frontstage.com.br/app/fo...erna,3258/inauguracao-do-jardim-japones.shtml










Source: http://rotadosolce.blogspot.com/2011/04/muitas-festas-no-aniversario-de.html


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A very rare video of Fortaleza from *21 years ago* (in August 1990):







The video shows one of the oldest shopping malls in the city (that was expanded twice since 1990), some streets and avenues, and a nice view from the top of a tall building.

At that time, the city was relatively dense already, but it's much denser now.

A little detail: the movie showing at the cinema in the shopping mall, shown in the video, is "Olha Quem Esta Falando" (Look Who's Talking). Good old times...


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL a pretty good mall if you think in 90's fortaleza


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice city


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Another nice video:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Beach Park*, in Fortaleza, is one of the best water parks in the world:


Beach Park by Submarino Viagens, on Flickr










Credit: http://rota11brasil.blogspot.com/2010/04/fortaleza-beach-park.html











Credit: http://fdananda.blogspot.com/2010_11_01_archive.html










Credit: http://fdananda.blogspot.com/2010_11_01_archive.html










Credit: http://fdananda.blogspot.com/2010_11_01_archive.html



Promotional video of the Beach Park touristic complex (resort + water park):






(The water park can be seen from 1:50 onward)


Beach Park is located 20 kilometers from downtown.


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't look that good, looks pretty tiny but the setting is beautiful.


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

LADEN said:


> Doesn't look that good, looks pretty tiny but the setting is beautiful.


What is tiny? The water park? No, it's not. It has 35,000 square meters.


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

The largest shopping mall in Fortaleza is called *Iguatemi*.

Some pictures of the mall:









credit: http://itsmonter.blogspot.com/2011/05/casa-norma-relanca-loja.html










credit: http://www.granos.com.br/pages/obras.php










credit: http://www.fotomomentosblog.com/2011/05/shopping-iguatemi.html










credit: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43396684










credit: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43396625










credit: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43396611










credit: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43396582


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

The headquarters of *Ypioca Group*, famous sugarcane liquor (cachaça) manufacturer and exporter, in Fortaleza:










credit: http://www.jpjconsultoria.com.br/categorias_fotos.php










credit: http://s203.photobucket.com/albums/aa116/gessifagner/?action=view&current=fort44.jpg










credit: http://skyscrapercity.bloggerteam.com/entry.php?u=skyscrapercity&e_id=273123


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those shots of the Iguatemi mall. Very nice indeed. I must visit!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Love those shots of the Iguatemi mall. Very nice indeed. I must visit!


You're welcome!

Come to the World Cup!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice video!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Some pictures from February 2012:
































































































































































source of all pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485605



:banana:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Comments are allowed, and are for free...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some great and very nice photos from Fortaleza


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

*Manoel Dias Branco square:*














*The same square, at night:
*












This square is named after the founder of the *M. Dias Branco* holding, a local business empire in the sectors of flour, pasta, cookies and biscuits, and was built with funds contributed by the group. 

The current owner and chief of the M. Dias Branco group is Francisco Ivens de Sá Dias Branco, who, according to the list of billionaires of the *Forbes magazine*, is the *9th richest* person in Brazil, and the *290th richest* person in world, with a net worth of 3.8 billion dollars.


This is one of the facilities of the group, a wheat flour mill at the side of the port of Fortaleza:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Concerts of international artists and bands in Fortaleza....
*




*Alanis Morissette* in Fortaleza:










*A-HA* in Fortaleza:










*ABBA *in Fortaleza:










*Air Supply* in Fortaleza:










*Black Eyed Peas* in Fortaleza:










*The Cranberries* in Fortaleza:










*50 cent* in Fortaleza:










*Pato Banton* in Fortaleza:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Better than Salvador =/


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ Those international shows are very nice, but we also have our rock bands here in Fortaleza.

For example, *Selvagens à Procura de Lei*, that has a cool music video for their song "Mucambo Cafundó":








The video mixes images of Fortaleza, their home city, with images of São Paulo, where they went to perform in a concert. Nice video. :cheers:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ I like this band too! And I love this song!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Varanda Mall, an open mall in Fortaleza:


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

Cumbuco beach, located 25 kilometers from Fortaleza:








Welcome to paradise!

(Specially after 3:10)


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Flat_Head said:


> Cumbuco beach, located 25 kilometers from Fortaleza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!!!!!!!!!!

Cumbuco is incredible!


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

More videos taken by "drones" flying over Fortaleza:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

There is another (older) topic for Fortaleza:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944332

But this one is also preatty nice.


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

The sand dunes of Prainha:








Prainha is located 15 kilometers east of Fortaleza (the opposite side of Cumbuco, that is located to the west).


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

*Some pictures taken by myself, showing Fortaleza's skyline from a boat:*




















































































































































Pictures taken by myself in March 2012, and posted on this thread:

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499266*


I release the pictures for public domain.


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

Video footage of Fortaleza in the decade of the 1920's:








(The descriptive speech is from the decade of the 1960's)


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

13 April 1726 - 13 April 2012

*Happy 286th Birthday, Fortaleza!!* :banana:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

13 April, 286th anniversary of Fortaleza and a banner on SSC to celebrate.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120413


Happy anniversary Fortal!


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

mg: this city is very beautiful! Amazing city... from Indonesia


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My city is FANTASTIC!

Love to live here! :banana:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*The density of Fortaleza for you:*





Will_NE said:


> *Meireles e Aldeota*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

"Mucambo abriu os olhos mas não quis acreditar..." 

:cheers:


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

MalaMan said:


> "Mucambo abriu os olhos mas não quis acreditar..."
> 
> :cheers:



"As velas do Mucuripe vão bater no Planalto Central!" :banana:


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

Take a flight:


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

*A forumer went to a walk in the Praia de Iracema neighborhood, in a Saturday afternoon / evening, and took some pics...

Feel the vibe:
*




CEARENSE said:


>


----------



## cabo shark (Aug 29, 2010)

very nice


----------



## FortGEO (Dec 9, 2009)

*286 years 13/04/2012*

Congratulations FORTALEZA City for 286 years of life !!!!!!


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Pictures of the *Castelão stadium*, that is being remodeled for the *2014 FIFA World Cup*:






CearáVozão said:


> Saíram essas fotos no facebook do governo:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid aerial pics of Fortaleza and nice videos too....kay:


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

*Haters gonna hate!* :banana:


----------



## cabeza_llana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flat_Head said:


> *Haters gonna hate!* :banana:



No doubt about that!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Jennifer Lopez *in Fortaleza last night:








Inauguration of Fortaleza's new Events Center


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

Too much information (aka too many pictures in this thread).

Fortaleza is awesome though.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdXYzFrNTME


----------



## EdWood (Apr 30, 2012)

Durban of South America :lol:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

From minutes 00:00 to 07:00 all images are from Fortaleza or its surroundings.
From minute 07:00 onwards the images are in Rio de Janeiro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5ZZtsYUobA


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Fortaleza's downtown:



bruno.arphenia said:


> Vocês já viram essas imagens? achei bem legal do centro, retirei do facebook, mais não há como saber o fotografo.


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

Flat_Head said:


> *A forumer went to a walk in the Praia de Iracema neighborhood, in a Saturday afternoon / evening, and took some pics...
> 
> Feel the vibe:
> *



AW... MY STATE (TEXAS) FLAG LOOKS BEAUTIFUL !!!:banana:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Elea9 said:


> AW... MY STATE (TEXAS) FLAG LOOKS BEAUTIFUL !!!:banana:


Isn't it a Chilean flag instead?


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

ruifo said:


> Isn't it a Chilean flag instead?


 A !!! YES, IM SORRY!!! HEHEHE I NEVER SEE THAT THE CHILEAN FLAG I SO SIMILAR TO THE TEXAN FLAG SO THAT'S WHY!! HEHEHEHE THE CHILEAN FLAG HAVE THE BLUE PART AS A SQUARE SO THAT'S THE ONLY DIFFERENCE HEHEHE


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Elea9 said:


> A !!! YES, IM SORRY!!! HEHEHE I NEVER SEE THAT THE CHILEAN FLAG I SO SIMILAR TO THE TEXAN FLAG SO THAT'S WHY!! HEHEHEHE THE CHILEAN FLAG HAVE THE BLUE PART AS A SQUARE SO THAT'S THE ONLY DIFFERENCE HEHEHE




Chile









Texas









Source:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/13/chile-flag-mistaken-for-t_n_761511.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Fortaleza on *Google Street View*:














That's a nice start point for a "tour" in Fortaleza using Google Street View.

Here is the direct link to that location: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-3.7...HcfqiTzGXS0QpE7Q&cbp=12,247.76,,0,-32.74&z=17

Enjoy the tour!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A few GSV pics:



KelvynHN said:


> Av. Washington Soares
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unfortunately, the pics on GSV are a little old, and doesn't show the result of many recent works in Fortaleza that are already concluded.

The new Convention Center and its access tunnels, for example, was still under construction when the pictures where taken.

Also, the asphalt of many streets was recently renewed, and it's mostly not shown in the pictures.


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

MalaMan said:


> *Jennifer Lopez *in Fortaleza last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Placido Domingo*, the Spanish tenor, came to Fortaleza this past August 15th for a presentation in the *official* opening of the new Events Centre:







(Jennifer Lopez in June was just a "test". Yeah, we use Jennifer Lopez for "tests" here in Fortaleza! )



By the way, this is the new Events Centre (the second largest in Latin America):


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

very nice city,, i guess it is hot all year right?


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

xolo68 said:


> very nice city,, i guess it is hot all year right?




Yes, it's hot, but rarely hotter than 32 degrees Celsius.

And the constant breeze makes the climate very pleasant.


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Former US president *Bill Clinton* was in Fortaleza today, August 27th, for a lecture in a local university:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Parangaba station of the Fortaleza metro:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Another video of the Fortaleza metro, in the newly opened Benfica station:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

...




davidg9 said:


> Saiu novas imagens de setembro das obras em Fortaleza:
> 
> Reforma e ampliação do Aeroporto Internacional Pinto Martins
> 
> ...


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

^^

Amazing pictures...

Port, Airport, Urban train... 

The city is really working hard to prepare for the World Cup 2014!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Seu_Otacilio said:


> View of Fortaleza's skyline from the top of the sand dunes in *Sabiaguaba Beach*:



Wow, this is a very nice angle!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

This weekend, Fortaleza was home to the 2012 edition of its yearly *Ceará Music* festival...

*Ceará Music* happens in Fortaleza every year, and this 2012 edition featured several of Brazil's nationwide known bands and also many international bands and artists like *Evanescence*, *Ali Campbell* (UB40), *Simple Plan*, the rapper *Pitbull*, and *Mick Hucknall* (Simply Red).



*Evanescence* at Ceará Music 2012 in Fortaleza:








*Simple Plan* at Ceará Music 2012 in Fortaleza:








*Ali Campbell* (UB40) at Ceará Music 2012 in Fortaleza:








*Pitbull* at Ceará Music 2012 in Fortaleza:








*Mick Hucknall* (Simply Red) at Ceará Music 2012 in Fortaleza:








The 2012 edition of Ceará Music was great!

Can't wait for 2013!

:cheers:



-----------------------------


EDIT: 

Just to add that, no matter how many international bands and artists come to Ceará Music (and they are REALLY welcome), the real "kings" of Ceará Music will *always* be the Brazilian band *Biquini Cavadão*!

Once again, Biquini Cavadão leads the crowd *during the dawn and the sunrise* at Ceará Music, with nobody wanting to go away, even after the whole night of party:








Biquini Cavadão, the kings of Ceará Music, forever! :cheers:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Inside Fortaleza:



Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


>


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A new building under construction in Fortaleza:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

View from Mucuripe:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

View from the pier at Praia de Iracema:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Aerial view of the mouth of the Pacoti River, that marks one of the ends of the municipality of Fortaleza:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

And this is the mouth of the Ceará river, at the opposite end of the municipality of Fortaleza:


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

A image from Google Street View:


----------



## OHomemdeMilFaces (Nov 3, 2012)

Driving by the system of tunnels next to the Events Centre of Ceará, in Fortaleza:









The same tunnels at daylight:


----------



## SouEu (Nov 3, 2012)

Essa Santista tá ficando tão leviana...

Mulher, tu num podia banir o Homem de Mil Faces não, mulher... O IP era diferente, bicha doida, então a sua afirmação de que ele era fake dos outros dois é uma afirmação muito leviana!

Cuidado pra não ficar paranóico, amor, e não sair banindo todo mundo que é usuário da GVT Fortaleza, da NET Fortaleza ou do Velox Fortaleza!

:lol:


----------



## NacionalistaCearense (Nov 3, 2012)

Fortaleza, the Great.


----------



## _Metroforista_ (Nov 19, 2012)

*Fortaleza metro/subway*



Entering *São Benedito station*, in downtown Fortaleza (HD *720p* available):







(no, it's not Duke Nukem 3D :lol: )




In the tunnels, from *São Benedito station* to *Benfica station* (HD *720p* available):


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Night aerea photo of Fortaleza:











http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=57253697&order=date_desc&user=1406681


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice videos and pics...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão Arena - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98399137#post98399137










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Castelão foi o primeiro estádio da Copa 2014 a ser inaugurado (Gabriel Gonçalves/O POVO)










Show pirotécnico marcou a inauguração (André Salgado/O POVO)


http://esportes.opovo.com.br/app/ga...-festa-de-inauguracao-da-arena-castelao.shtml


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Before [Estádio Castelão] & After [Arena Castelão]:


_2010_​








http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/1736-preparativos-para-copa-de-2014-fortaleza#foto-32360


_2010_​








http://fotografia.folha.uol.com.br/galerias/1736-preparativos-para-copa-de-2014-fortaleza#foto-32356


_2012_​








http://esportes.opovo.com.br/app/ga...-festa-de-inauguracao-da-arena-castelao.shtml


_2012_​








http://esportes.opovo.com.br/app/ga...-festa-de-inauguracao-da-arena-castelao.shtml


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Fortaleza


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98429788#post98429788


*A União Perfeita...*









Crédito: ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: Glauber Queiroz/ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: Glauber Queiroz/ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: Glauber Queiroz/ME/Portal da Copa









Crédito: Glauber Queiroz/ME/Portal da Copa


----------



## JoseDeAlencar (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, look!

It's in the banner today!

:cheers:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Castelão - Fortaleza, CE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100020989#post100020989




davidg9 said:


>


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

...



Will_NE said:


> *Aéreas
> 
> Fotos: www.copa2014.gov.br*
> 
> ...


----------



## VamoButarBuneco (May 10, 2013)

*Paul McCartney* concert last night on Castelão Stadium, Fortaleza:





















na na na na! 

na na na na!

:banana:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Photos: FIFA Fan Fest - Praia de Iracema*
World Cup 2014



4179 by eacampos, on Flickr



4180 by eacampos, on Flickr



4181 by eacampos, on Flickr



4182 by eacampos, on Flickr



4183 by eacampos, on Flickr



4184 by eacampos, on Flickr


----------

